# iPhone 8 mit eSIM ?



## Surgiva (6 September 2017)

Stimmt es, dass das iPhone 8 nur noch mit eSIM funktioniert, also ich hole mir eine Prepaid Karte, brauche aber nur Kartennummer, Telefonnummer, PIN und PUK eingeben und kann die karte dann wegwerfen ?


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2017)

in wenigen  Tagen wissen wir mehr: https://www.macwelt.de/a/iphone-8-datum-preis-funktionen-erscheinungstermin,3378521


> *07.09.2017 | 11:00 Uhr *:
> *Noch etwas mehr als eine Woche bis zur erwarteten Vorstellung der nächsten iPhone-Generation.*


----------



## hFranz (31 Mai 2018)

eSIM funktioniert nur in den neuen iPads, in keinem iPhone


----------



## Quadflieg (27 November 2018)

Die neuen ja, aber auch da funktioniert eine altmodische SIM auch


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2018)

...is ja wohl logisch, da eSIM die meisten (kleineren) Anbieter gar nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2018)

eSIM scheint es in Deutschland derzeit nur von den Netzbetreibern zu geben und auch nicht in allen Tarifen.


----------

